# Looking for helper help



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

on a previous post I offered free food, beer and Direct TV for any Sch or other style helper out there. I'm somewhat serious. if they are in the Richmond area I would make sure there gas was covered. PM me, got two dogs that need work.

I would even introduce them to ladies of loose moral charactor and easy virtue..........if I knew any............anymore.........not that I ever knew any..........


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: MaxGunnaron a previous post I offered free food, beer and Direct TV for any Sch or other style helper out there. I'm somewhat serious. if they are in the Richmond area I would make sure there gas was covered. PM me, got two dogs that need work.
> 
> I would even introduce them to ladies of loose moral charactor and easy virtue..........if I knew any............anymore.........not that I ever knew any..........










I DO hope that you are talking about yer dogs!!!!!!!!


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

you said FREE FOOD and BEER and didnt get any replys? WOW


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: markstevenyou said FREE FOOD and BEER and didnt get any replys? WOW


It is New Years, I'll bump this a few more times


I do make a really good Jambalaya, the envy of many a good cook


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am not a trained helper, but would put on a sleeve and go for it if you keep throwing in more incentives! Warmer weather, wine instead of beer and some seafood in the jambalaya...sounding better and better! A camera on my forehead to get good shots of the teeth would be kind of fun~ Tomorrow, I may not be in the same mood though...


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

ok wine but it will have screw top on it


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

There is a club in Richmond and you can always shoot out to Armin Winkler at http://schutzhundvillage.com/ to work dogs.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: markstevenyou said FREE FOOD and BEER and didnt get any replys? WOW


Forget the free food and beer Dennis! Instead find an attractive single young lady to train with you and that may bring in the helpers!!!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Just saw your prior post and saw you had already thought of the young lady thing........................


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Eli_DogThere is a club in Richmond and you can always shoot out to Armin Winkler at http://schutzhundvillage.com/ to work dogs.


that's about two hours out for me and I have to work every weekend. SWMBO is already on my case about the time and resources on my hobby. Altho I feel this terrible postal blue flu comming on ........ 

When's your next trial? My two are ready for thier Bh for sure


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

Ok, food, beer, Direct TV, gas money,


use of my brand new lazy boy recliner as well but that's it


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

> Quote: I am not a trained helper, but would put on a sleeve and go for it if you keep throwing in more incentives!Warmer weather


Count me in for the warmer weather part!












> Quote: use of my brand new lazy boy recliner as well but that's it


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

The club in Richmond has a very good helper, Rod. Why don't you check them out. If you want to come out to Chesapeake I'll work your dogs, still a bit of a drive for you.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: SlamduncThe club in Richmond has a very good helper, Rod. Why don't you check them out. If you want to come out to Chesapeake I'll work your dogs, still a bit of a drive for you.


I know Rod, great guy, He's worked Erika and Roxy before, Its my work and home scheds that mess me up


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice looking dog on Photobucket. Looks very similar to my male. Here is a link to some photos: 
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/469183.html

There are some photos of him working in the gallery section. I'm having a 3 day seminar in March with Debbie Zappia. It will be in Chesapeake.

Jim


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

Where's your club at?


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

I am currently not training with a club. We have a group of friends who are very serious about training and we get together 2x a week, work our dogs and go. I decoy along with another guy who is outstanding. You really don't need a club, just a decoy and equipment. We have blinds, sleeves, puppy tugs and pillows etc. I was getting my current dog ready for high level competitions; then I transferred to K9 and got my PD to agree to let me use him as my patrol dog. So, all the work of clean outs and hold and barks went out the window....grrr... He's almost too clean for a patrol dog but we're "dirtying" him up a bit. I had Bernhard Flinks here for 2 weeks last January and am having Debbie Zappia here in March. Flinks should be returning in September. Both are fantastic to train with. I've been involved in SchH since the '90's and have been involved in several clubs. Clubs are great, I just don't feel like starting one or waiting around all day to train. I like decoying and will go to a club to work dogs, but since September I've been working police dogs every day. So, I just meet my buddies and go from there.


----------

